# Volkswagen Teases New Model to be Unveiled at NAIAS



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2002)

There have been utterances coming from Volkswagen about its new sedan to replace the Passat here in the North American market for some time now. Heretofore known only as "NMS," or "New Midsized Sedan," the new car has been designed with the United States market front-of-mind. And apparently not many know what "NMS" will become, either, with Volkswagen teasing the "sleeker, roomier, all-new, German-engineered 2012 __________." 

*FULL STORY*/URL]


----------



## Tinker (Feb 20, 1999)

R.I.P. PissRat


----------



## Yetta (Dec 25, 2000)

I'm going to find out what they're gonna call this thing (and what it'll look like) on Sunday night, before the PRess conference. It had better be good and the name better not be Bora or Vento.


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

If the guy who designed the CC designed this, it'll be a stunner.


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

The Passat CC was designed under Murat Gunak who has since left Volkswagen. That particular design language is now obsolete at VW, so unfortunately the NMS will look nothing like the CC. It will look a lot like the Mk6 Jetta - cleanly styled and proportioned, but plain in its details. I'm hoping it's a little better resolved than the new Jetta, but I'm afraid it is going to be very similar. 

David


----------



## TVR (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Volksboy (Aug 8, 2000)

German-engineered car cover!!!:facepalm:


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

i hate these cars made only for one market 
I preffer global model cars 

I buy volkswagens because I want german car,same which whoosh on autobahn 


NMS 2.5


----------



## vdubdoug (Apr 21, 2000)

that isnt a rocco under there so what does it really matter. 


and 

Funny how all other manufacturers are making world market cars, yets vw does the oppisite...hmmmm


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

> "*sleeker, roomier*, all-new, German-engineered 2012 __________."


 That verbiage can (should?) only be used with a known name...


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

feels_road said:


> That verbiage can (should?) only be used with a known name...


 lol, they should have added "half the price, twice as big, has twice as much money in the glove box.." 
since theres apparently nothing to compare to lol.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

If it looks anything like what's shown above (and I suspect that's close, based on what I've heard), I'll gladly request it at the Hertz counter over an Accord. Even as anemic as it is likely to be with the 2.5L I5 (if they really go there), it can't be any less inspiring than a four-cylinder Accord.

I'd never consider buying one (yes, even before I've seen the actual car or specs), but it'll at least make renting a bit more bearable if the option is this, a Camry, or an Accord. I *may* even take this over an Impala.

:laugh:


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

If it looks like that above, VW FAIL!


----------



## vigitalmoe (Nov 14, 2003)

*VW of NA SUX!*

Those people need to be fired! Why aren't we getting vehicles designed in Germany for the global market? Why aren't we getting VWs and not some American made crap with a VW emblem? I wish they would stop making NA market geared cars that have no VW character. Those people at VWoNA are seriosly losing customers with the crap they are putting out. CC was great... but the new JETTA? REALLY??? BRING BACK THE MICROBUS and import the NEW T5 CALIFORNIA TDI with 4MOTION!


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

It's a 1.8t mk6


----------



## floridabmx (May 1, 2008)

meh dont care


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

vigitalmoe said:


> Those people need to be fired! Why aren't we getting vehicles designed in Germany for the global market? Why aren't we getting VWs and not some American made crap with a VW emblem? I wish they would stop making NA market geared cars that have no VW character. Those people at VWoNA are seriosly losing customers with the crap they are putting out. CC was great... but the new JETTA? REALLY??? BRING BACK THE MICROBUS and import the NEW T5 CALIFORNIA TDI with 4MOTION!


 VW needs to sell cars at profit - not just niche products for freaks like you and me. 

In the end, if VW is successful at doing that, it means we will continue to receive quadruple niche products like the car I bought a short while ago (compact, hatch, MT, Diesel). YMMV - but your opinion needs work. :beer:


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

That 3 bar grille in the photo is ugly. Hopefully they stick with the 2 bar. If the car looks anything like the pic, meh. No thanks. Unless it comes with a Turbo 5-cyl. Then I might be persuaded.


----------



## Tinker (Feb 20, 1999)

feels_road said:


> VW needs to sell cars at profit - not just niche products for freaks like you and me.


 I think that is exactly what is wrong. VW is a niche car company, they just used to sell to a lot of niches. Audi was always the roomier, more boring sedan company. I don't think that the New Beetle was a flop. I think their abandoning of their own market has spawned Scion, the Nissan Cube, the new Mini, etc. These other car companies see the market for quirky, inexpensive, fun cars. 
It seems to me like they would rather be Honda, Toyota or BMW than Volkswagen.


----------



## philsalsar (Sep 20, 2010)

Mmmmm 

NCS = Jetta 
therefore 
NMS = Passat 
wait and see


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tinker said:


> .....VW is a niche car company,.....


 Ferrari is a niche company. Lotus is a niche company. Aston Martin is a niche company. 

VW is a mass market producer. Number one in Europe and China, soon to be number one in the world. 

I too wish VW could keep the special models we have had from them for the last 60 years, but their total success is important too.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*How to build a bigger and blander Jetta*

with possibly just as bad interior quality?


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

Fantomasz said:


> NMS 2.5


 Oh lord NO!! :facepalm:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

liquid stereo said:


> with possibly just as bad interior quality?


 If the car is to appeal to the typical USA buyer, it has to be big and cheap. 

The traditional VW characteristics of engineering, performance, and quality are not much of interest to the "W*M" USA customers. 

An indication of VW's dilema is that the Jetta outsells the Golf/GTI in the USA market. The USA customers just don't care about a nice car that much.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

GTINC said:


> If the car is to appeal to the typical USA buyer, it has to be big and cheap.
> 
> The traditional VW characteristics of engineering, performance, and quality are not much of interest to the "W*M" USA customers.
> 
> An indication of VW's dilema is that the Jetta outsells the Golf/GTI in the USA market. The USA customers just don't care about a nice car that much.


 Up until about six months ago, the Jetta and the Golf were the same car for purposes of your statement.


----------



## MeineFolks'wagen (May 8, 2002)

Tinker said:


> I think that is exactly what is wrong. VW is a niche car company, they just used to sell to a lot of niches. Audi was always the roomier, more boring sedan company. I don't think that the New Beetle was a flop. I think their abandoning of their own market has spawned Scion, the Nissan Cube, the new Mini, etc. These other car companies see the market for quirky, inexpensive, fun cars.
> It seems to me like they would rather be Honda, Toyota or BMW than Volkswagen.


 I agree with this statement - heck, even the Fiat 500 is coming back to the U.S. It seems that the other companies have either figured out the U.S. is finally beginning to embrace smaller/more practical vehicles and are making a choice aimed at that market. I think they are also figuring out that there is a demand for quirky vehicles, hence the success of the Mini, Scion, etc. I think the biggest hurdle for these companies is the U.S. mindset, we still suffer from the "bigger is better" mentality. But with the current gas issue, I think people are finally beginning to understand that they don't need a F350 dually quad cab diesel truck to get groceries and to commute to work  But while these other companies seem to be embracing that fact, VW seems to be veering off into the opposite direction that put them on the map to begin with.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*RIP real Passat...*

We can only dream from now on :banghead:





































*OK, I'm done now :snowcool:*


----------



## jennythejetta (Aug 21, 2005)

:facepalm: 

NMS 2.5 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## gofl (Jan 6, 2011)

*Love our Passat*

Its sad to see VW give up on a great car like the Passat. Now they are Americanizing a new brand. 

Remember what happen to Saab when GM took over. It became an American car. The CC is sharp looking, but too small inside. The Jetta is fine, but still too small. Hopefully the new whatever it is will be with plenty of room, and still ride like a German car. I would hate to have to go to Audi for this. 

What about Diesel?


----------



## R36Estate07 (Jun 21, 2010)

forget this...think i'll just move to europe so i can get a real VW


----------



## farmwagon07 (May 24, 2006)

Let's hope VW does not water down its product too much! Is this what the NMS will actually look like? 

The article calls it the 2011 Passat, but in fact could be the NMS: 

http://www.automobilemag.com/features/news/1005_2011_volkswagen_passat/index.html 

Question: Will it have the "twin door" trunk found on the Skoda Superb? http://new.skoda-auto.com/com/model/newsuperb/gallery/pictures/Pages/pictures.aspx


----------



## farmwagon07 (May 24, 2006)

let's hope it does not look like this (but there is a similarity in the rear side window): http://www.thecarconnection.com/photos/buick_verano_2012#100335671 

Ironic, isn't it... US cars are rebadged Euro cars, while Euro car like VW becomes americanized.. go figure.


----------



## farmwagon07 (May 24, 2006)

btw... LOVE the euro passat wagon... wish I could trade mine for that.... but only option looks to be touareg...


----------



## Bora070 (Aug 5, 2008)

I've already seen it... it's pretty much the photo above.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

gofl said:


> Its sad to see VW give up on a great car like the Passat. Now they are Americanizing a new brand.
> 
> Remember what happen to Saab when GM took over. It became an American car. The CC is sharp looking, but too small inside. The Jetta is fine, but still too small. Hopefully the new whatever it is will be with plenty of room, and still ride like a German car. I would hate to have to go to Audi for this.
> 
> What about Diesel?


 The Passat CC small? How so and how big is too big? Every iteration of cars today continue to grow and grow into mammoth sizes. This making consumers expect bigger cars, because they grow (no pun there) into the size. 



farmwagon07 said:


> btw... LOVE the euro passat wagon... wish I could trade mine for that.... but only option looks to be touareg...


 Ditto! I would jump into a loaded S-Line A4 wagon for the silly price of a new T-Reg. Plus Audi is getting an A4 TDI sometime next year I heard


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

From the height and dimensions of the veiled car, I can see where you say it would be that car from the Automobile magazine website. They look very similar. I'm just plain wondering what new design they are to release hopefully sooner then later.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

I had a bad dream.... I was at the NAIAS and heard Winterkorn announce over the loudspeaker: 

"Vee shall name this vehicle 'Hickswagen'!!!" :laugh:


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

Bora070 said:


> I've already seen it... it's pretty much the photo above.


  

Is the interior just as Jettafied as expected?


----------



## JohnTT (Dec 7, 2001)

Look at the trunk area on the veiled car. It matches the 1st picture. The second picture is a reworked Jetta for the Chinese market. The trunk extends further out like the Jetta.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Cadenza_7o said:


> I had a bad dream.... I was at the NAIAS and heard Winterkorn announce over the loudspeaker:
> 
> "Vee shall name this vehicle 'Hickswagen'!!!" :laugh:


 And sponsored by NASCAR...


----------



## Volksboy (Aug 8, 2000)

opcorn: I have my popcorn ready.


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

24 short hours...


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

if this is it... It looks good. 

I personally like the boxy of thenew jetta, what I cant get over is the step back of the rear suspension and brakes, not to mention cheaper plastic on interior... VW should have simply set the Jetta at the same standard as the GOLF and brought a POLO to the US market to compete w Corolla's pricing. 1.8T Polo, I belibe would sell alot more than a 2.0Jetta


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

RafaGolfBr said:


> if this is it... It looks good.


 i see impala here


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Fantomasz said:


> i see impala here


 Because it has four wheels just like an Impala? 

You might want to pull up a picture of an Impala to jog your memory.


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Official: Passat name remains*

As it should: 
http://www.detnews.com/article/2011.../VW-to-keep-Passat-name-for-new-U.S.-made-car 

now lets get to the details!


----------



## MatteoLC (Dec 22, 2005)

feels_road said:


> VW needs to sell cars at profit - not just niche products for freaks like you and me.
> 
> In the end, if VW is successful at doing that, it means we will continue to receive quadruple niche products like the car I bought a short while ago (compact, hatch, MT, Diesel). YMMV - but your opinion needs work. :beer:


 WOW. Someone with a brain.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

MoreA4 said:


> As it should: http://www.detnews.com/article/2011.../VW-to-keep-Passat-name-for-new-U.S.-made-car...


 Well, I see their reasoning, but that also means we will no longer get the more sport oriented, upscale European version. Maybe we will still have the European CC to fill the void.


----------



## P H (Jul 28, 2003)

Coverage of tonight's unveiling event by local Chattanooga TV-station and newspaper: 

-> http://www.wrcbtv.com/Global/story.asp?S=13771466 


On Twitter: 

-> http://twitter.com/search?q=#VWunveiling


----------



## P H (Jul 28, 2003)

Passat name confirmed: 

-> http://www.wrcbtv.com/Global/story.asp?S=13811760


----------



## MatteoLC (Dec 22, 2005)

GTINC said:


> Ferrari is a niche company. Lotus is a niche company. Aston Martin is a niche company.
> 
> VW is a mass market producer. Number one in Europe and China, soon to be number one in the world.
> 
> I too wish VW could keep the special models we have had from them for the last 60 years, but their total success is important too.


 
Thank you.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)




----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

wow! Going to have to get used to this... waiting for the specs, thx for the pic.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

Here's a press release about the new Passat, including engine/transmission details and other vehicle specs, along with options, etc. The VR6 isn't dead!!! 

VOLKSWAGEN REVEALS THE ALL-NEW PASSAT – A FIRST-IN-CLASS VEHICLE THAT DELIVERS SUPERIOR GERMAN ENGINEERING AND IS BUILT IN AMERICA 

The larger, sophisticated Passat offers best-in-class rear legroom, remarkable fuel efficiency estimated at 43 mpg with a driving experience only Volkswagen can deliver 

Wolfsburg / Herndon / Detroit, January 9, 2011 /PRNewswire/ — Volkswagen of America, Inc., today announced the world debut of the all-new Passat, a transformational car in Volkswagen’s ambitious growth plan for the U.S. market. 

Designed in Germany and made in America, the Passat was developed as a larger vehicle with premium features and handling characteristics that will perfectly match it with the tastes and lifestyles of Americans. It will be built in Chattanooga, Tenn., at the world’s newest, most advanced and environmentally responsible auto assembly plant. 

The new Passat, the largest ever, is the only midsize sedan that offers superior German engineering at an accessible price. The Passat TDI — the only clean diesel option in the segment — is expected to deliver 43 miles per gallon on the highway, with a range of approximately 800 miles. 

Final pricing will be announced in the spring, but the Passat will start at around $20,000 when it arrives in dealer showrooms later this year. It will come with premium standard features that include automatic climate control and Bluetooth connectivity. 

The new Passat offers best-in-class legroom, Volkswagen’s Care Free Maintenance program (3 years/36,000 miles) and the safety of Volkswagen’s Intelligent Crash Response System. 

Volkswagen’s new Chattanooga plant that will produce the Passat is part of a $4 billion investment by the company in the U.S. market. The environmentally friendly facility includes a revolutionary paint shop that significantly reduces emissions. A state-of-the-art $40 million employee training center ensures adherence to Volkswagen’s exacting quality standards. 

The Passat will set new benchmarks for safety, driving performance and environmental responsibility in the midsize segment. 

Engine and Transmission 
The all-new Passat offers three drivetrain options: a responsive 2.5L gasoline engine, a remarkably eco-friendly 2.0L TDI Clean Diesel and a powerful 3.6L VR6. 

The 2.5L five cylinder engine (170 hp/177 lb.-ft.), which is being offered in the Passat for the first time, will be mated to a standard 5 speed manual transmission. As an alternative, the 2.5 multi port injection engine may be paired with a 6-speed automatic. 

The quiet, four cylinder 2.0L TDI Clean Diesel (140 hp/236 lb.-ft.) has the power of a six cylinder gasoline engine and the fuel economy of a hybrid. The Passat TDI is expected to deliver 43 miles per gallon on the highway, with a range of approximately 800 miles. Volkswagen’s TDI clean diesel engines, which come with a NOx storage catalytic converter, are among the cleanest engines in the world, fulfilling emissions requirements in all 50 states. Optional on the Passat TDI will be Volkswagen’s legendary 6-speed DSG transmission. 

The 3.6 liter VR6 (280 hp/258 lb.-ft.) makes the new Passat a top-flight sport sedan. It offers power and luxury-class driving comfort, with European-type restraint in its fuel consumption — estimated at 28 mpg on the highway. 

Gear shifting on the new Passat VR6 is handled by a standard 6-speed DSG; the dual-clutch transmission is considered the most efficient automatic in the world. This technologically advanced six-speed transmission incorporates an automatic dual-clutch system that instantly engages and disengages gears without the need for a clutch pedal. With a special computer controlling the process, one clutch is engaged on the next gear while the clutch from the previous gear is released. The results are crisp, quick shifts, without the loss of power that is experienced with a traditional manual gearbox. 

Premium Features 
The Passat will be offered in three trim levels, S, SE and SEL, with a total of 16 equipment levels. All will offer first-in-class safety and comfort. 

The Passat’s safety features include Volkswagen’s advanced Intelligent Crash Response Systems, which initiates automatic safety protections in a collision — the fuel supply and high consumption electronic equipment shuts off; the doors unlock; the battery terminal disconnects from the alternator cable; the hazard lights switch on. 

The Passat also comes with a tire pressure monitoring system, ESP electronic stabilization program, ABS with braking assistant, Hill Climb Assist (with manual transmission), six airbags and an extremely rigid body structure to protect the driver and passengers. 

The Passat sets new standards for comfort, with a significantly larger rear seating area, best-in-class rear seat legroom, well-designed controls and superior touring properties. 

Other standard features include automatic climate control, power windows all around, air conditioning, insulating glass, a distinctive analog clock at the center of the instrument panel, cruise control, outside temperature display with frost warning, radio-CD system (MP3-capable, plus external audio input) and Bluetooth connectivity. 

Premium options include 17- and 18-inch alloy wheels, power seat adjustment, leather, leather-trimmed multifunction steering wheel, a touchscreen satellite radio, a choice of Volkswagen’s RNS 510 or RNS 315 navigation systems, front fog lights with static cornering lights, wood decor, new ambiance lighting, memory driver’s seat, power passenger seat, and keyless access with push button start. 

The Passat will also offer the new Fender premium audio system, designed exclusively for Volkswagen. In a partnership that combined quality automotive engineering and quality sound engineering, Volkswagen and Fender teamed up to bring the raw emotion of live music to the driving experience. 

Exterior 
The Passat’s balanced proportions give it a unique, timeless and dominant styling reflecting the “design DNA” developed by Walter de Silva, the Italian design chief for the Volkswagen Group, and Klaus Bischoff, the German design leader for the Volkswagen Brand. The signature clean design, with a predominance of horizontal body elements, reinforces the Passat’s position as the sophisticated choice in the midsize segment. The bottom line: this car looks much more expensive than it actually is. 

The key identifying feature of a strong brand is the styling of its front end. Here the Passat displays the new horizontal brand face, with the grille and headlights forming a single unit. Unlike models in the compact class, the Passat’s grille is sculpted in a three-dimensional shape. Moreover, the grille stands more upright and makes a more distinctive and elegant impression in its stricter geometry. 

From the side profile, the muscular ridge in the sill area creates a lively interplay of light reflections. Powerfully sculpted wheel arches emphasize the dynamic properties of the Passat. In the balance of the side profile, the roof lines flow toward the back with a nearly coupe-like cut of the rear window. Three side windows create luxury class style with a long, extended glass surface. 

The rear section is also dominated by horizontal lines. The lines of the large taillights rise toward the sides, underscoring the dynamics of the elegant rear styling. Another unique feature here is the design of the two-part taillights (integrated in the rear fender and trunk lid). 

Interior 
The Passat shows the look of considerably more expensive cars. The new, larger Passat is 191.7 inches long and has a 110.4 inch wheelbase, which translates into a noticeable increase in rear seating space. 

Like the exterior, the interior is also marked by a clean and geometric formal structure. Interior styling consistently follows the maxims of functionality. Controls are attractive and easy to operate. 

The instrument panel is similar to that of Volkswagen’s flagship vehicle, the all-new Touareg. Chrome trimmed gauges surround a digital multifunction display. A high-end chrome look is also applied to the air vents in the cockpit, and to the surrounds of the radio, navigation system and the climate control panels. The rotary light switch and parking brake handle button are also treated in chrome. Except for the base version, all other Passat trims have chrome interior accents on the window, mirror adjustment and trunk opening switches. 

The upper and lower instrument areas are visually distinguished by various decorative accents, depending on the equipment version. Decorative elements in “Titan” design are used in the S version; the elegant “Titan Silver Printed” decor is used in the SE version, wood décor “Autumn Nut Burl” is featured in the exclusive SEL version. The accents not only upgrade the instruments, but also the center console as well as the door trim panels. 

The seats are exceptionally comfortable. Even in the base version, the driver’s seat is adjustable eight ways, including lumbar support. 

The new Passat and the all-new Jetta are expected to be the sales leaders in Volkswagen’s plan to significantly increase market share in the United States. The company’s strategy is built on a broad portfolio of products that offers cars accessible to the majority as well as vehicles for car enthusiasts. 

About Volkswagen of America, Inc. 
Founded in 1955, Volkswagen of America, Inc. is headquartered in Herndon, Virginia. It is a subsidiary of Volkswagen AG, headquartered in Wolfsburg, Germany. Volkswagen is one of the world’s largest producers of passenger cars and Europe’s largest automaker. Volkswagen sells the Eos, Golf, GTI, Jetta, Jetta Sportwagen, Passat, CC, Tiguan, Touareg and Routan through approximately 600 independent U.S. dealers. All 2011 Volkswagens come standard-equipped with Electronic Stabilization Program. This is important because the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) has called ESC the most effective new vehicle safety technology since the safety belt. Visit Volkswagen of America online at www.vw.com or media.vw.com to learn more. 

Notes: 
This press release and images of the new Passat are available at media.vw.com. 

TDI, TSI, DSG and Twincharger are registered trademarks of Volkswagen AG or other companies of the Volkswagen Group in Germany and other countries. 

Features and technical data apply to models offered in the USA. They may differ in other countries. 

All fuel economy values (mpg) are forecast manufacturer values for the USA.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

(1) What happened to the hybrid model? 
(2) How are they getting better fuel economy than the Golf/Jetta TDI with a larger and heavier vehicle using the same 140hp engine? 

I guess the answer to (2) is that it will have a slower 0-60 acceleration?


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

Same way the B6 Passat was able to get the same fuel economy as the smaller and lighter Jetta...taller gearing.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)




----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

I haven't read the press release yet, but just going by the above photo I am not as disappointed with this car as I expected to be. It certainly looks better than an Accord or Camry, and the styling, while bland, is clean and well proportioned. I just looked at photos of the interior over on www.autocar.com The interior is gorgeous - and surprise, surprise, it still has an e-brake lever! 

With some better wheels and a slightly lower ride height I could grow to like this car. 

Now I'm going to read the press release


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

I'd rather have this car over the new Jetta, hands down. It has many of the features that many people are lamenting the absence of in the new Jetta; e.g., auto climate control, power seats, leather, RNS-510 navigation, rain-sensing wipers, auto-dim mirror, automatic headlights, full MFD, etc. And, I think it adheres more closely to the NCC styling than even the actual new compact sedan (aka, the new Jetta) does!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Chrome! Chrome! Chrome!

I saw no mention of cup holders, strangely.

I'd been told the 2.5L would be used in this car, so I'm not surprised to see it- but I'm certainly going to have to drive one. It sounds even more asinine than the 2.0L NA motor in the Jetta VI. :laugh:

I'll be really curious to see where they price the 3.6L. It needs to be well south of $30,000, IMO, to be a contender with the Camry and Accord- but I'm sure they know that.

It is most certainly less than offensive in styling. *If* this translates well to Americans' taste in car buying, I think VW has done a damn good job taking some character out of the car without completely neutering it. I just hope it's not too unoffensive for the average US buyer- and based on base price alone, I think VW has a lot in their favor with this car.

I made a remark about asking for this car at the Hertz counter in a previous post, but I do truly hope VW doesn't resort to massive fleet sales with this car. Honda and Toyota can do it without seriously devaluing the units on the used market, but I don't personally feel VW is to that point yet...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Pelican18TQA4 said:


> I'd rather have this car over the new Jetta, hands down. It has many of the features that many people are lamenting the absence of in the new Jetta; e.g., auto climate control, power seats, leather, RNS-510 navigation, rain-sensing wipers, auto-dim mirror, automatic headlights, full MFD, etc. And, I think it adheres more closely to the NCC styling than even the actual new compact sedan (aka, the new Jetta) does!


 I agree. The car is far too large for me, but I still agree.

... but I'm sorry, that analog clock is plain hokey. I just noticed it in the photo. To me, it screams "hey, I'm really trying to look expensive!"

The rest of the interior is really quite upmarket in appearance, so I don't think it really needs the help of the "distinctive" (as I think the PR referred to it) analog clock.



Like I said, overall much better than I expected. I can easily see this being an enjoyable car for an enthusiast who needs a family hauler, and that's really quite important to VW satisfying the widest audience possible, IMO.


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

From the press release it sounds like a manual transmission will be standard on the 2.5 and the TDI. I'm surprised, but pleasantly surprised. Very glad to see that the VR6 lives on. With no 2.0T in the mix to steal VR6 sales, it will probably get decent market share and with the DSG 3.6 combination, it should be a rocket. 

The one thing that keeps jumping out at me in the photos is the tall profile tires that almost look photoshopped on. I can understand offering the base cars with these, but I would have thought that with the all too important launch photos they would have shown a more dynamic wheel/tire package. 

David


----------



## pilot2005 (Dec 3, 2004)

BORING. Certainly lost me as a customer with this style. I'm also certain they cut corners like they did on the new Jetta. Can't wait for the new redesign Camry.


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

pilot2005 said:


> BORING. Certainly lost me as a customer with this style. I'm also certain they cut corners like they did on the new Jetta. Can't wait for the new redesign Camry.


 The interior certainly doesn't appear to have any corners cut, and it has independent rear suspension, so I'm not sure where you think the corners were cut. Enjoy the Camry!


----------



## farmwagon07 (May 24, 2006)

I thought they were going for more "American" flavour? That looks like many of the current Chinese cars-design.... which must be the market VW is aiming for, I guess.


----------



## Moneybags (Apr 21, 2009)

In person, the car is actually pretty hawt. Sleeker and slicker than the last Passats, and the interior really is nice. Roomier too. 
Since most of us on this forum probably weren't standing in line to buy a "new mid-sized sedan" anyway, why hate on it? We all love Volkswagen, why wouldn't we want them to get bigger and stronger, and give them room to make us other toys?


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

"_Premium options include 17- and 18-inch alloy wheels, power seat adjustment, leather, leather-trimmed multifunction steering wheel, a touchscreen satellite radio, a choice of Volkswagen’s RNS 510 or RNS 315 navigation systems, front fog lights with static cornering lights, wood decor, new ambiance lighting, memory driver’s seat, power passenger seat, and keyless access with push button start._" 

No option for Xenons just as with the Jetta. :banghead:


----------



## farmwagon07 (May 24, 2006)

Question: will the next Phaeton come down-market too? Is that the new strategy? Or is VW just being smart with economical, quality cars, and is vw letting customers who want "more" go to Audi, etc.? :sly:


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Me likey - especially the analog clock.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Phaeton*

The Phaeton should definitely come downmarket. 

Really, VW should turn the Phaeton into a $40K version of the A7. Imagine being able to buy a nice, large car, that's not all about fancy nonsense.


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

I am very impresseed with the look of this,as I think it looks better than the European Passat,although is still not as sporty looking as a Acurs TSX,but then its going for Camry/Accord. 

Looks Jettaish,but thenb its meant to,just as the previous Passat and Jetta looked very similar.


----------



## 15inches (Mar 21, 2010)

*booooo*

Looks like a huge blend of GM Malibu and Impalla sh!te. I cant stand that rear quarter window. the tails resemble a BMW 3er spinoff, the front looks too much like the Avalons used to, and the lower grille is boring, even for VW. Headlights are way tooo big given the current styling genes being passed around. 

:facepalm: VW missed on this one. i dont think it will grow on me... maybe a facelift, deff going to see what the aftermarket can come up with to save this atrocity.... Even the '04 A4 looked better than this before the uni-grille.


----------



## Sniped43 (Mar 30, 2009)

After all, Volkswagen means "People's car", so I guess they're trying to make all volkswagens super affordable by cutting important features? :/ A 3.6 VR6 without all wheel drive? yikes...


----------



## philsalsar (Sep 20, 2010)

*Can I hear an "I told you so"*

Can I hear an "I told you so"




philsalsar said:


> Mmmmm
> 
> NCS = Jetta
> therefore
> ...


----------



## krisko26.2 (Dec 31, 2008)

I can't believe I think this but I honestly don't hate the new Passat. I'm not putting my deposit down but I'm definitely checking it out. I'm intrigued with the lower cost and the TDI option but I wonder why they shelved the 2.0t. Definitely a better motor than the inline 5 and not any more expensive to manufacture.

This appears to be a bonafide competitor to the Accord and Camry but sexier styling would've been nice since it's competing against the Sonata as well. It may be a looker in person, who knows.


----------



## sbachmeier (Mar 2, 1999)

*OK, not bad...*

Well, as a former B5 (and now a B6) Passat owner, my initial impression from the photos is: *I'm not offended* -- so that's a good sign! Love the look from the rear. Like the Hofmeister kink in the window behind the C-pillar (though BMW might be calling about that). Not so sure I like the headlight treatment just yet, but it could grow on me -- and as is often the case, how they look in person (and how they *function*) are more important.

I'm _really_ glad they kept the Passat moniker. I think it's a well-respected name, and it keeps model continuity here in the US.* Thank you* for keeping bodyside moldings along the doors (for parking lot door ding protection)! I _hate_ the recent trend of totally "naked" doors without any protection. Not practical in the real world. Had I bought a Jetta SportWagon TDI like I thought I was going to, the factory door moldings would have been the first thing I would have added.

Really, a TDI Passat? With a manual? Where the hell was this model in the US when I really wanted it a few years ago? Oh well. I really like my TSI for now.

Yes, there's certainly some signs of de-contenting compared to the present Passat. Lever-operated handbrake (!)...no hydraulic struts to hold the hood open (geez...how much money did you save there, VW??)...no rear seat heat/AC ducts...old_school trunk hinges...but all in all, if it helps get them to a good price point, these items should not be show-stoppers. Besides, if history repeats itself, as the US Passat gets deeper into its build lifecycle, things that were initially de-contented may well find their way back into the car...so no need to cry foul just yet.

Now, VWoA, let's see a *Wagon* version!


----------



## farmwagon07 (May 24, 2006)

well, we have seen the new car, it does not quite live up to our anticipated expectations... But I have to admit that when I first saw the new touareg, I thought, meh -- but touareg loooks awesome in person. Maybe this new passat will grow on me, just like the previous Jetta did (but that one I appreciated due to features). But I see I am not the only one that laments the step backward when it comes to features, etc. Of course, for a less expensive car, and compared with its competitiors (CamCord etc) it is of course an awesome VW!

Let's hope the CC morphs into a cool wagon or something!


----------

